# water retention?



## aztecwolf (Mar 18, 2004)

Is the water retention due to a high sodium intake similar to that of the water retention due to taking creatine?


----------



## Yanick (Mar 18, 2004)

carbs can also do it to you.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 19, 2004)

both excess sodium intake and carbs cause water retention, also not getting ENOUGH water will as well.


----------



## Premo55 (Mar 19, 2004)

I hate the water retention from carbs. After a meal of 70+ carbs I honestly feel like a whale, and the fact that I drink at least 1.5 liters of water and my fiber intake is through the roof doesn't really help, hahaha.

Peace.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> both excess sodium intake and carbs cause water retention, also not getting ENOUGH water will as well.


All of this and even certain medications WILL cause water retention.


----------



## OmarJackson (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> All of this and even certain medications WILL cause water retention.



medications such as......

i need to know what to avoid.


----------



## Nuclear Blast (Mar 19, 2004)

Blood pressure medications can make you retain some water.  If you have HTN.  Diuretics though, can help you with this such as Hydroclorothiazide or Lasix.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 20, 2004)

Lol reminds me when I worked in a  20+ doctor cardiology office. I can spout off so many diuretics and the generic names.


----------



## andyo (Mar 23, 2004)

100303
Too Much Water can do it too can it not?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Other than consuming large amounts of water or diuretics, what are some other ways to reduce bloating? I drink about 6 liters of water a day and sometimes I'm still bloated.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

are you male or female?


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Female, and sometimes it's irregardless of menstrual bloating. Meaning, I'm bloated when I'm nowhere near my period.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 23, 2004)

it could be the foods that you are eating - try some digestive enzymes such as papaya, charcoal tabs or ginger root. 
also, do you eat dairy products? that could be a problem for sure. 
have you ever been tested for allergys? it could be an allergy to wheat/gluten (as I am).


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Female, and sometimes it's irregardless of menstrual bloating. Meaning, I'm bloated when I'm nowhere near my period.




Have you talked to a dr about this?

When does your bloating occur?  After you eat?  What does your diet look like and be HONEST!!!  I think I know but am not sure unless you're completely honest with me.

Babs


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 23, 2004)

Here is some informatin I have put together....Incase others are wondering the same thing.

First, Doctors call the gassiness, bloating and discomfort that occurs *after eating* dairy foods lactose intolerance. It means your stomach is unable to digest the lactose--or milk sugar--in dairy foods. As people age, they produce less lactase--the enzyme needed to digest lactose. Without lactase, the undigested milk sugar ferments and gases form. The trapped gas makes your stomach bloat. 

Second, other hard-to-digest foods--such as beans, nuts, seeds, fruits, brussels sprouts, oats, barley, honey and yeast--can also cause gas and an inflated stomach. 

Third, food allergies can cause your stomach to puff out, too. But this is a reaction of the immune system involving the whole body, and usually hives and runny nose are the more prominent symptoms. 


Fourth, if your digestive system is the least bit sensitive--and you have what's called irritable bowel--then, milk, beans and other common problem foods may be even more intolerable. With an irritable bowel, the nerves in your intestines may overreact to irritating food and drink. This triggers spasms in the muscle wall of the large intestine. The contents can't move along, so you become constipated. This distends the bowel. As the contents ferment, gases are produced, making you bloat even more. 

Fifth, if you eat your food too quickly, you'll swallow air, which also stretches out the bowel. 

FYI  --  Persistent bloating with pain could indicate a number of digestive diseases. These include obstructions in the bowel or kidney, diverticulitis, appendicitis, gallstones, ulcers or a tumor. 

*To get rid of gas*, try Phazyme 95. It's an OTC medication that contains simethicone, which quickly breaks up gas bubbles, eat more fiber like Atherjen said, skip stimulants such as; *coffee, tea and chocolate *.  
*Fat is another food that's often hard to digest and may stimulate spasms--and consequently bloating--in the bowel. 
* Approach milk with respect, just because milk and dairy products cause bloating doesn't mean you have to give them up. You can drink lactose-free milk, which tastes sweeter, or add liquid lactase to your dairy products.
*slow down and chew your food carefully
*Take a PMS Supplement -  take supplements containing the B-complex vitamins and also magnesium and calcium.
*Keep a "bloat" diary

Most importantly, you need to consult your physician about your bloating problems.  Especially if your bloating is causing abdominal pain.  *This is by no means a self diagnosis.  Strictly FYI!!!*

Take care and be safe
Babs


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm at school right now, but thanks for the info Babsie. I'll look into it more when I get home.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

I also don't eat much dairy, but am not lactose intolerant. No IBS, no known allergies, all thryoid and metabolism results from my bloodwork were normal. I also try to cut back on sodium.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

I agree with Jen - Ginger, papaya and charcoal.  You could also look into a plant based digestive enzyme.  I've been taken them for about a week now and they work wonderfully


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. I'll look into all of these.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

How often should one take a plant based digestive enzyme? I bought that along with some ginseng. I also saw papaya and charcoal. Is one more effective than another?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 23, 2004)

It depends on the kind you bought.  I take the digestive enzymes 3 times per day with my larger meals.  I take the ginger, charcoal as needed (IOW - when I'm bloated  ) and I take the papaya after every meal.


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 23, 2004)

Wow, that can get pricey. I don't have IBS though, so I guess I'll try this stuff when I already am bloated or if I feel it coming on? Not sure. Guess I'll have to experiment.


----------

